# Streetlow Magazine San Jose Car Show June 2, 2013 Evergreen Valley College



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

*HOP RULES & PAYOUT 

*SINGLE-PUMP:
FIRST PLACE: $500.00 & TROPHY


DOUBLE-PUMP:
FIRST PLACE: $500.00 & TROPHY


RADICAL-CLASS:
CARS & TRUCKS COMPETE TOGETHER
FIRST PLACE: $500.00 & TROPHY


GENERAL RULES FOR ALL HOPPERS:
*THREE MAKE A CLASS*
ALL ENTRIES MUST BE A COMPLETE VEHICLE: BUMPERS, GRILLS, WINDOWS, ECT.
NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
STREETLOW HOP JUDGE HAS FINAL WORD ON ALL DISCREPANCIES


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

A lil taste of last years Streetlow San Jose Car Show at Evergreen Valley College....


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

See you guys in San Jose


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

TTT


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## toralez51 (Feb 15, 2013)

ttt:nicoderm:


----------



## OneSweet63 (Apr 20, 2004)

Is there gonna be a Saturday setup like last yr???


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

OneSweet63 said:


> Is there gonna be a Saturday setup like last yr???


 yes


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

:thumbsup:


LowriderLobo said:


>


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

Pre Sale tickets for the San Jose car show are on sale for $22.00 each at Hammer & Lewis Fashions 


19 South First street, San Jose, Ca. 95113 
408-295-5808


1040 East White Rd. San Jose, Ca. 95127
408-259-7656


JCS TATTOO ALSO HAS PRESALE TICKETS FOR THE SAN JOSE SHOW
944 E. Santa Clara St., San Jose, CA.
(408) 207-3318


tickets are $25.00 at the door and kids 8 years and under are free with adult


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

What are the move in times for sat ? Night move in like last year ? :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

SOCIOS will b there


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_lowriderstylecarclub.com presents: "The Lowrider Magazine's Mesa Super Show 2013" - Part 1 video. Edited by DJ3TV! With lots of hopping action and shout outs from some top car clubs on the scene! uffin:






Hope you vato's like it...._:x:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

*WE WILL BE EXCEPTING PRE-REG FOR OUR **STREETLOW MAGAZINE Car Show June 2nd 2013 in San Jose, Ca. at Evergreen Valley College** AT OUR BOOTH TOMORROW AT THE SOCIOS CAR SHOW $30 AND WE WILL HAVE SATURDAY MOVE IN AFTER 12PM*


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

*In case you didn't know... The Streetlow Magazine Car Show is coming up at Evergreen College in San Jose. This show is always big, bit this year, there will be a camera crew filming a "Sizzle" as they call it. Basically it's a Pilot to be presented to a major network (Not a local TV station, but a real Network, like USA, A&E, etc). If things go as planned, this will be the beginning of the Streetlow Magazine Reality TV Show. When I said bigger and better things were on the horizon for Streetlow, this was it. We plan to focus on this lifestyle. the shows, , the cars, the people behind the cars, behind the scenes as to what it takes to build this magazine and our shows, the Models... EVERYTNG...

1. We need as many club presidents to be there as possible. The producers want to see you, talk to you. Interview you. The Presidents are the leaders of their clubs.

2. We would like you to roll in together. There is nothing like the sight of a car club rolling in as a group. One Bomb looks good rolling in, but 10, 20 bombs rolling in is a sight to behold, especially when (Like Viejitos) you HEAR them rolling in before you see them... It brings chills to my spine.

3. We have a great group of Models. Some are not exactly where they need to be, you can say they are still "In Training", but they are girls you guys know and love. In addition to these lovely ladies, we are looking for sexy , established models. The girls who have already molded and sculpted their bodies, Who have the right mind set and attitude. This is a Models chance to be seen by producers who make TV shows happen. Sometimes you get ONE chance to make things happen. Since our show is this coming weekend, If you want this chance, contact us ASAP. If you are willing to come to the show, Distance isn't an issue. There are models coming from LA and San Diego. If you are interested in Modeling we need to hear from you. 

Feel Free to contact any of our well known Photographers such as.....

Richard StreetLow Morgan Rosales Israel Salas Guillermo Memo Ortega John Pineda myself Rick Lobo Martin 

or any other Streetlow Magazine trusted staff member.

contact the Streetlow Mag office or anyone mentioned above if you are interested*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

big sleeps said:


> What are the move in times for sat ? Night move in like last year ? :thumbsup:


Move in times for Saturday are from 12:00-5:00 pm. there will be all night security for the cars .... Set up time on Sunday is 6:00-11:00 am...


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

TTT COMING UP SOO FAST JUST AROUND CORNER GET THEM RIDES SHINED UP CANT WAIT FOR SUNDAY


----------



## fjc422 (Dec 20, 2010)

So is the show just about Club Presidents and their Clubs? What about the individuals that built their Lows by themselves in their garages and driveways, all along the way making moves so they can get their rides to where they want them to be? I like the concept of showcasing the true lifestyle of Lowriding and hopefully the individual builders/riders have a place in it too. Good to see you making big moves!


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

Stop by the






booth for Show Deals!!
15ft #6 $50
6ft #6 $45
5ft #6 $40
4ft #6 $35
... 3ft #6 $30
Bearing caps raw $25
Ball Joint Covers raw $45
Y Blocks raw $35
Power Balls $65
Genuine Rockford #11 PumpHeads $110


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

Almost show time......:rimshot:


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

Ancheta Workshop & Parliament CC will be there.


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

Suavecito will be there

:thumbsup:


----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

fjc422 said:


> So is the show just about Club Presidents and their Clubs? What about the individuals that built their Lows by themselves in their garages and driveways, all along the way making moves so they can get their rides to where they want them to be? I like the concept of showcasing the true lifestyle of Lowriding and hopefully the individual builders/riders have a place in it too. Good to see you making big moves!


Is the tv show going to also portray the riders that sit in front of the monitor in their mamas basement, pretending they have a ride too???


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

over 120 entries already moved in for tomorrows car show


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

LowriderLobo said:


> over 120 entries already moved in for tomorrows car show


daam


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

fjc422 said:


> So is the show just about Club Presidents and their Clubs? What about the individuals that built their Lows by themselves in their garages and driveways, all along the way making moves so they can get their rides to where they want them to be? I like the concept of showcasing the true lifestyle of Lowriding and hopefully the individual builders/riders have a place in it too. Good to see you making big moves!


 there is more to it and it is not just about clubs. it will be more about what the magazine has to go through to make the car shows and get the magazine together. if this works out it will help show the positive side of our lifestyle. honestly if they dont give a fair honest look at solo riders clubs and women car owners i wont take part in the tv show because the lowrider community as a whole contributes to our lifestyle.


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

GOODTIMES 530 On our way to San Jose 2 kick it with the firme jente from San Jo....


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*HEADED OVER THERE IN A BIT.*


----------



## DeuceMan_408 (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## DeuceMan_408 (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

how do I get removed from your flyer mailer list?


----------



## DeuceMan_408 (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## FirstRight (Jul 19, 2011)

*Here are my pics of the StreetLow CarShow Evergreen Valley College*










The Camp Out. 

All Below before the Retouch and Edits. 











 I will post more down the road.


----------



## DeuceMan_408 (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## DeuceMan_408 (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## FirstRight (Jul 19, 2011)

*StreetLow Car Show Model Retouch.*

here is a retouch done from last night after the Car Show with Color Enhancement.


----------



## DeuceMan_408 (Aug 1, 2004)

Some to go with yours


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

thx STREETLOW for another great show hope everyone made it home safe :thumbsup:


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

Thank u Streetlow for another grate show . Watsonville Riders cc had a good time.

Keep them pics coming specialy of that Red on red 62
(thats my car El colorado )


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

On behalf of Streetlow Magazine & SLM Staff I want to thank everyone that came out to the show and help make it another successful show.... Pauly


----------



## BigvicQ (Sep 4, 2011)

NEWSTYLEKING said:


> On behalf of Streetlow Magazine & SLM Staff I want to thank everyone that came out to the show and help make it another successful show.... Pauly


Pauly sorry couldnt make it brotha im building a 63 drop n its almost done. As soon as it is ill b at the next one.

Vic


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

NEWSTYLEKING said:


> On behalf of Streetlow Magazine & SLM Staff I want to thank everyone that came out to the show and help make it another successful show.... Pauly



:thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

any more pictures?


----------



## DeuceMan_408 (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## BlitZ (Jul 21, 2007)

Here are my pics... http://www.flickr.com/photos/bagd03/sets/72157633895590192/


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

BlitZ said:


> Here are my pics... http://www.flickr.com/photos/bagd03/sets/72157633895590192/


Nice Pic's BlitZ. Stay cool from the Vic's.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

LowriderLobo said:


>


 sexy hyna :nicoderm:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

BlitZ said:


> Here are my pics... http://www.flickr.com/photos/bagd03/sets/72157633895590192/


 uffin:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

would like to thank everyone that stopped by the booth


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

saludos to the street low mag for a firme show. Had a blast an a lot of badass rides out there!Heres a few of our lineup From the 408 Ryder's CC see ya next time.......


----------



## sjshows (Mar 2, 2012)

All Streetlow Show entries invited!
Alano Club & A-Best Productions Present
* Lowriders, Bombs, Motorcycles, Trucks, Bikes
* Contests, Raffles, Models
Covered by Cali Scenes & San Jose Today TV shows
Free Admit - Gen. Public
Artists - SMALL SJ & more TBA - DJ Frank 
Info 408 295-6456


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

Check out link below for pics i took at Streetlow Magazine Car Show 6/2

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/308620-ancheta-workshop-24.html#post16700647


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

great pictures..:thumbsup:


----------



## 69 Mob Livin (Oct 25, 2010)

*.*


----------



## 69 Mob Livin (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## sjcruiser66 (Aug 1, 2011)

Where are all the pics with chics at?? I seem a bunch posing with the rides?!?!


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## sjcruiser66 (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice Watson Rider!!! Anyone else has pics?


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


watson rider said:


> View attachment 654907


----------



## BlitZ (Jul 21, 2007)

DSC04582_fhdr by Bagd03, on Flickr


----------



## BlitZ (Jul 21, 2007)

DSC04916_fhdr by Bagd03, on Flickr


----------



## BlitZ (Jul 21, 2007)

DSC04864_fhdr by Bagd03, on Flickr


----------



## BlitZ (Jul 21, 2007)

DSC04855_fhdr by Bagd03, on Flickr


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

BlitZ said:


> DSC04582_fhdr by Bagd03, on Flickr



*The homie Lucky his 60 was killing it*


----------



## FirstRight (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

FirstRight said:


>


Nice!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Congratulations StreetLow Magazine! We just featured you Event on our website! :thumbsup:

_
_Link for story: _http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/

_Link for pic's:
_http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html

__


----------



## Impala builder (Aug 18, 2009)

LowriderLobo said:


>


Thanks Lobo..:thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

http://www.lobostyleimages.com/streetlowsanjose2013/slideshow


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

http://www.lobostyleimages.com/streetlowsanjose2013 link to all the photos i took from this show on my website


----------

